# Canon 7D Or Canon 60D?which is good?



## jakson_drew (Jan 13, 2011)

I want To Buy camera I am confuse between Canon 7D Or Canon EOS 60D?
Which one is good


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

If you have the money available and if you see yourself interested in learning photography to a higher level, I would go with the 7D. It has better water proofing in the body and a bit better megapixal capacity. Keep in mind more megapixals for a given sized sensor often means more noise in the pictures. If you will be just shooting with the camera set to automatic, and shooting JPEGs, I would go with the 60D or perhaps one of the less costly Rebels. I personally would love to have the 7D since I take pictures from boats very often and could use the additional water proofing. Just set your budget to include additional lenses and perhaps a better flash unit. Even though both cameras have built in flash, you might soon be wanting something with a higher guide number. The 7D might not be cost effective if you don't intend to invest in better glass (lenses) in the future. A $1400.00 body with $400.00 kit lense might not be cost effective unless, you plan to buy better lenses eventually. I recommend B&H for either purchasing decision, good prices, good service and very quick shipping.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646908-REG/Canon_3814B004_EOS_7D_SLR_Digital.html


----------



## jakson_drew (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Canon 7D is good*

I had used a Canon 7D and liked it, so I thought why not again try for the same brand and the camera really work great for me.
The Canon EOS 7D is Canon's new semi-pro / enthusiast digital SLR and competes primarily with Nikon's recently updated D300s.
It has large (3") and high-resolution (920,000 pixel) screen is on the camera back with a secondary status LCD display on the top (with backlight). The screen is a pleasure to use when reviewing images for focus, and when manually focusing in magnified live view mode. Compared to the 3-inch 420,000-pixel screen on my Panasonic LX3 it's a definite upgrade, and makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm actually looking at both the 60d and 7d. From what I understand the 7d has a better autofocus sytem (19 pts vs 9 for the 60d), which I assume will help in challenging situations. It also allows more bursts so you can capture more images in a given time. Otherwise they both will take great pics if you know what your doing.


----------



## Anderson11 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am a professional photogrpaher and i just want to say you that the 60D has same sensor and processor as the 7D pretty much and so image quality is comparable i think both are the best for you if you are not a professional photographer


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Anderson11 said:


> I am a professional photogrpaher and i just want to say you that the 60D has same sensor and processor as the 7D pretty much and so image quality is comparable i think both are the best for you if you are not a professional photographer


I agree. Both cameras produce very, very good captures, and both hold noise down very well for cameras with an APS-C size sensor.

The 60D is not as sturdily built as the 7D, so if you put a lot of rugged use on your camera, you might be happier with the 7D. The 7D also has a larger view finder, which these aging eyes really appreciate! But the trade off is that the 7D is slightly bigger and heavier, and some people don't like that. I believe, if I remember correctly, that the buffer is larger in the 7D, so if you do a lot of high speed photography, (I don't, so I haven't run up against the buffer even on my old 50D) the 7D might be a better choice. Another advantage of the 7D is that many cameras have a minor problem with back (or front) focusing, which can lead to soft focus, which can be worse with some lenses than with others. The 50D and 7D both allow you to correct for this (and save the settings) for each separate lens you work with. The 60D, for reasons known only to Canon, doesn't offer this function.

The biggest thing in FAVOR of the 60D (other than its lower price!!!) is the articulated screen on the back, which the 7D doesn't have. This can be VERY useful when photographing small things close to the ground. I actually hope they will put one on the next upgrade of the 7D!

I bought my 7D shortly after they came out, and it is a big improvement over the (also very good) 50D. I was willing to pay the significantly higher price due to the conditions my cameras have to live with and through. HOWEVER, we are pretty far into the cycle with both the 7D and the 60D. If Canon runs true to form, I'd be surprised if we don't see replacement models within the next year or so. Fo that reason, I might think long and hard about purchasing the more expensive camera right now, when there is so little to separate them.


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

I struggled with this very same choice.. 60d vs 7d. When i went and picked them both up and gave them a thorough hands on. i fell in love with the metal body of the 7d and it's over all hand feel. The 60d felt cheaper and more fragile in my hands. But it was priced with 18-135mm lens at almost a thousand dollars less than body only 7d. so my wallet made the choice...60d it was. I didn't want the moveable lcd screen intially as i saw it as another thing to break. But it has proven usefull for tight angles and awkard low/high uses. Im happy with the 60d as it's more camera than I need. Im happy to invest that extra money into a new lens in the future. or better yet some aquarium items. my 2 cents would be to get the 60d and put your money towards lens.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

greenglow said:


> Im happy to invest that extra money into a new lens in the future. or better yet some aquarium items. my 2 cents would be to get the 60d and put your money towards lens.


That's another very good point. I already own a lot of Canon glass, having been a Canon shooter for over 30 years. If you are new to DSLR's, good lenses are ALWAYS a better investment than bodies. Bodies become obsolete relatively quickly. A good quality lens will last you many years, though many bodies. I would NOT buy a body with "kit" lens, though. These are "OK", but just. Spring for a buy more and buy a good lens.


----------

